# My young cousin passed away.



## Flying Crane (Feb 19, 2008)

My cousin's daughter, Caitlin, had a form of cancer known as myoblastoma, which sometimes afflicts children.  My understanding is that it begins as a clump of cells that form naturally in the fetus, but disappear by the time of birth.  If that clump doesn't disappear, it turns into a tumor.  If it is discovered within the first year, it is often successfully treated.  After the first year, it is much more difficult to treat.

Caitlin's tumor was discovered around Thanksgiving time last year.  She had undergone numerous rounds of chemotherapy as well as surgery, but the tumor kept returning and was very agressive.  She passed away at around 1:00 am on Monday morning.  She was five years old.

Numerous members of my extended family were able to be with Caitlin's family during the last couple of days, to help them get thru this ordeal.  My mother told me that early the prior day as her health was taking another downturn, Caitlin was conscious and coherent enough to tell her mother that she was ready to be finished with it all.  

I never had a chance to meet her, as I live halfway across the country and have not seen my cousin's family in quite a while.

Rest In Peace, little Caitlin.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 19, 2008)

I am very sorry to here this

My condolences :asian:

XS


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 19, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 19, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 19, 2008)

:asian: .


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 19, 2008)

:asian: .


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 19, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 19, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 19, 2008)

The passing of children is so tragic. My deepest condolences and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 19, 2008)

So sorry to hear this, *FC*.  Any death is saddening but that of a little girl through illness tugs at the heart more than most :rei:.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 19, 2008)

.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 19, 2008)

No parent should ever have to bury a child.  My condolences.  May time bring them peace.


----------



## exile (Feb 19, 2008)

Heartbreaking...


----------



## donna (Feb 19, 2008)

So Sad to hear that. My love to your family and you.


----------



## searcher (Feb 19, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 19, 2008)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 19, 2008)

My deepest condolences. *hug*


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 19, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Kacey (Feb 19, 2008)

My deepest condolences to you, and especially to Caitlin's parents.  :asian:


----------



## Fiendlover (Feb 19, 2008)

omg im so sorry.  thats tragic...
my deepest condolences.


----------



## avm247 (Feb 19, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> My cousin's daughter, Caitlin, had a form of cancer known as myoblastoma, which sometimes afflicts children.  My understanding is that it begins as a clump of cells that form naturally in the fetus, but disappear by the time of birth.  If that clump doesn't disappear, it turns into a tumor.  If it is discovered within the first year, it is often successfully treated.  After the first year, it is much more difficult to treat.
> 
> Caitlin's tumor was discovered around Thanksgiving time last year.  She had undergone numerous rounds of chemotherapy as well as surgery, but the tumor kept returning and was very agressive.  She passed away at around 1:00 am on Monday morning.  She was five years old.
> 
> ...



My deepest condolences to you and your family in this difficult time.


----------



## Catalyst (Feb 20, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 20, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## jim777 (Feb 20, 2008)

My deepest condolences to you and all of your extended family. We'll keep young Caitlin in our thoughts.

jim


----------



## MJS (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Crane.:asian:


----------



## medic (Feb 20, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## grydth (Feb 20, 2008)

I am sorry. I hope your family can draw some consolation from the love they gave her in life.


----------



## kittybreed (Feb 20, 2008)

I am sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Ronin Moose (Feb 20, 2008)

Michael, our prayers and thoughts are for your family today.

-Garry


----------



## HG1 (Feb 20, 2008)

:asian: Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lynne (Feb 26, 2008)

That is so very sad.  Bless her and you and your family.


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 27, 2008)

.
My thoughts and prayers are with you and her family


----------



## Andrew Evans (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------

